# The Strange Magic of: Suzi Quatro



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Suzi Quatro??! Yes, Suzi Quatro. Herself. The story goes that Mickey Most was looking for someone to replace the deceased Janis Joplin, selected Suzi Quatro who already had her own group, came from a musical family, and played a bass that was bigger than she was. But Janis only at the end of her career became the leader of her ensemble, while Quatro early on asserted her own personality as an independent rock and roller. I never cared for her early stuff, but in 1978, Quatro broadened her music to include a mellow mainstream sound and scored her only US hit, _Stumblin' In_, with sidekick Chris Norman, a song that hits my sweet spot. Suzi Quatro, whatever one thinks of her music, served as a powerful role model for several other singers--Chrissie Hynde, Joan Jett, surely also Pat Benatar, maybe Tina Weymouth and the Wilson sisters--to establish strong careers as independent female rockers. Plus I love the way she looks in leather--the tomboy heartthrob!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw Suzi Quatro live at Reading in 1983. Just saying.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I never followed her but was aware of her because she is a native of Detroit--my home town. She also appeared on an episode of the TV show Happy Days.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The year 1978 was a good one for Quatro: _If You Can't Give Me Love_ was another widely-heard hit for her--


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a bit of a crush on her when I was 16 (1973).....

Her songs are pure nostalgia for me. _Can the can_, _48 crash_, _Daytona demon_, _If you can't give me love_ are on our car MP3 USB stick.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Her songs are pure nostalgia for me. Can the can, 48 crash, Daytona demon...


Yep, me too. liked her singles from the early 70's (I'm the same age as you it seems, Art Rock) and she's still going strong today - aged well too


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Whooha, long live the thriftstores; 50 cents and I'm 12 again ! .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> Suzi Quatro??! Yes, Suzi Quatro. Herself. The story goes that Mickey Most was looking for someone to replace the deceased Janis Joplin, selected Suzi Quatro who already had her own group, came from a musical family, and played a bass that was bigger than she was. But Janis only at the end of her career became the leader of her ensemble, while Quatro early on asserted her own personality as an independent rock and roller. I never cared for her early stuff, but in 1978, Quatro broadened her music to include a mellow mainstream sound and scored her only US hit, _Stumblin' In_, with sidekick Chris Norman, a song that hits my sweet spot. Suzi Quatro, whatever one thinks of her music, served as a powerful role model for several other singers--Chrissie Hynde, Joan Jett, surely also Pat Benatar, maybe Tina Weymouth and the Wilson sisters--to establish strong careers as independent female rockers. Plus I love the way she looks in leather--the tomboy heartthrob!


Saw the thread & had to look. Thanks for this travel back in time, including the haircuts


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Were we speaking of the 1970s? Yes, I believe we were. Here is a wee bit of the 1970s clad in leather. Based on some of the posts above, I have re-examined some of Suzi Q's earlier songs, and found new interest and certainly winsome energy in both singer and song. Here is the Diminutive Dynamo doing _Can the Can_.....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I still like a few of the early singles but I admired her more for being a woman with both the balls and common sense to play the game well in what was largely a man's world. Still lives in Essex, I believe.


----------

